# Netgraph HTTP-proxy



## mlevel (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi. 

I'm looking for some way to solve my task, when I need to modify a lot of HTTP traffic (high load) by adding an HTML <div> block at the top of the page, right after the <body> tag. It will be for about 5000 online users. So maybe there is a chance to do it with Netgraph or can anybody give some other information how to solve it? 

Thank you in advance


----------

